
Ask HN: Does anyone use DB normal forms in their job? - bbcbasic
I learned about the different normal forms at uni and to be honest I don&#x27;t remember them and have never used them explicitly in a job. Had some conversations where the word &#x27;denormalize&#x27; has been used but that is about it?<p>Has anyone used DB normalisation levels at work, explicitly referring to the level of normal form and advantages&#x2F;disadvantages etc. when designing schemas?
======
typicalrunt
I use them indirectly like I use design patterns. I'm not thinking "Oh, I'm
using 3rd NF" or "I'm using Singleton" at work. Instead, when designing
databases I'm thinking about removing duplication (which is the crux of normal
forms). However, like proofreading, you can go too far and normalize your
database too much, making it hard to work with, so you allow duplication of
some fields (hence denormalization).

Hope this helps.

~~~
rgacote
Agree. Any database design over two tables should include review of NF.

------
smadge
Similar to you, sometimes my coworkers and I will use the terms 'normalized'
and 'denormalized' when talking about databases. It is usually in reference to
and ideal schema versus a performant schema. We don't actually use the precise
definitions of the various forms, or verify our schemas satisfy the various
laws. Maybe there would be value in actually formally normalizing a schema.

